# Favored Enemy Feats



## roguerouge (May 22, 2008)

How have people found the following FE Feats for a TWF build?

Favored Power Attack, from CWar, gives 2x damage bonus for the primary end of a double weapon and no bonus for the secondary end, versus favored enemies. (Is it one of them or all of them?)

Favored Dodge (from Dragon 335) you add your FE bonus to your AC against a FE you are dodging. (Applies to just one FE?)

Tactical Advantage (as above) Add FE bonus to attack rolls, as well as to initiate or defend vs. Trip, Disarm, or Bull Rush. (Applies to just one FE?)

Unquenchable Flame of Life (Libram Mortis): FE: Undead bonus to your saves vs. Extraordinary and Supernatural abilities of undead. 

I'm in an Age of Worms campaign if that helps you with your advice, but I DO NOT want spoilers.


----------



## StreamOfTheSky (May 22, 2008)

I'm not sure if it's one type or not (though the last obviously only works with FE: Undead), all I know is, they're not worth taking if it doesn't apply to all.

Favored PA I've never seen a need for, it does nothing to help the other weapon, so you're still not getting much use out of the PA you;ve spent 2 feats on now.  If the DM allowed you to use the double weapon as a two-hander, striking with one end and thus get triple conversion (doubled-doubling), maybe, but still seems too situational.

Haven't heard of those Dragon mag ones.  The dodge one requires Dodge, I assume?  Might be worth it, see last comment.  If it weren't for needing a full attack, I'd even say take Desert Wind Dodge (Tome of Battle, requires a DW maneuver known) instead.  Counts as Dodge for all purposes, and give you the +1 AC versus all foes.  Only catch being you have to move 10 ft first.  As for the Tactical Advantage...wow, that sounds amazing.  It's giving you the same benefit as Solitary Hunter (class feature, costs animal companion) AND bonuses on stuff like trip, etc...?  If it's as good as you say and works on all favored enemies, seems like a no-brainer.

The undead one's only worth it if the game you're playing in is primarily undead-infested (I have no knowledge of AoW).

Lastly, all the FE feats get much better in a game where the DM allows some form of Extra Favored Enemy, so the opportunities to use the feats are more frequent.  Unless the DM likes running mostly the same monster types at you, in which case you're set.  I'd advise Magical Beast.  There's just so darn many of them, and lots of them are tough fights, too.


----------



## Darklone (May 22, 2008)

Forget about those feats and build a scout4/rangerX with Swift Hunter and favored enemies undead... then head for dervish. 

With Two Weapon Pounce and/or Dual Strike, you can move and attack... and your skirmish applies against undead too.


----------



## roguerouge (May 22, 2008)

Darklone said:
			
		

> Forget about those feats and build a scout4/rangerX with Swift Hunter and favored enemies undead... then head for dervish.
> 
> With Two Weapon Pounce and/or Dual Strike, you can move and attack... and your skirmish applies against undead too.




Sadly, precision damage from their Skirmish ability does not apply to undead.


----------



## Synchronicity (May 22, 2008)

roguerouge said:
			
		

> Sadly, precision damage from their Skirmish ability does not apply to undead.





Ordinarily, you would be correct, but the Swift Hunter feat explicitly allows skirmish damage to be applied to your favoured enemies, even if they would normally be immune to it.


----------



## Darklone (May 22, 2008)

Aye. Enjoy the GrManyshot archer scout killing hordes of undead faster than your turning optimised cleric.


----------



## roguerouge (May 22, 2008)

This is extremely important: where does it say that you can apply the skirmish damage to favored enemies even when you ordinarily would not be able to apply the skirmish damage. In short, does the feat text explicitly say that it trumps the class ability text?


----------



## Folly (May 22, 2008)

roguerouge said:
			
		

> This is extremely important: where does it say that you can apply the skirmish damage to favored enemies even when you ordinarily would not be able to apply the skirmish damage. In short, does the feat text explicitly say that it trumps the class ability text?




Yes.


----------



## Elethiomel (May 22, 2008)

roguerouge said:
			
		

> This is extremely important: where does it say that you can apply the skirmish damage to favored enemies even when you ordinarily would not be able to apply the skirmish damage. In short, does the feat text explicitly say that it trumps the class ability text?



The relevant part of the feat text:
"In addition, your skirmish extra damage applies against any creature you have selected as a favored enemy, even if it is normally immune to extra damage from critical hits or skirmish attacks."


----------



## roguerouge (May 23, 2008)

I knew it! Then I forgot, but I knew it at the time! I knew that I hadn't done an entire Swift Hunter Dervish build for nothing!


----------



## moritheil (May 23, 2008)

When it refers to "favored enemies" it means all favored enemies.  Of course for something like Dodge you can only have one dodge target . . .


----------



## irdeggman (May 23, 2008)

I _suggested_ to the player running an elf ranger in my AoW game that he look at the elven ranger racial substitution levels (from races of the wild) and take "undead" as a favored enemy.

The racial substitution bumps up the favored enemy damage to +3 per application instead of +2. Eventually it will add up a lot, IMO.


----------



## Nifft (May 23, 2008)

My favorite abuse of Favored Enemy feats is the Chameleon's floating bonus feat. You just need one level of Ranger (or anything else that grants Favored Enemy), a few feats that do fun things against your Favored Enemies, and then the Chameleon grants you the ability to choose a new Favored Enemy every day. 

Cheers, -- N


----------



## Folly (May 23, 2008)

Was the Extra Favored Enemy feat ever reprinted?


----------



## Nifft (May 23, 2008)

Folly said:
			
		

> Was the Extra Favored Enemy feat ever reprinted?



 Masters of the Wild and Ghostwalk, right? (My memory may be faulty here...)

Cheers, -- N


----------



## Folly (May 23, 2008)

I forgot to include reprinted in a 3.5 source. (not that it particularly matters)


----------



## Nifft (May 23, 2008)

Folly said:
			
		

> I forgot to include reprinted in a 3.5 source. (not that it particularly matters)



 Ghostwalk got a 3.5e update thingy (here) and they do update Extra Favored Enemy, if you need an official 3.5e source.

Cheers, -- N


----------

